# Training: Zack's style



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

He eventually became famous 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i-L3-gqWic&feature=relmfu


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Ahhh, zakgeorge21 on YouTube! I have watched a number of his videos. I like his training style, and it does seem especially appropriate for the Vizsla. I've heard him refer to it as a "parental" training style. Willie always responds best when I speak to him gently, and on his level (eye to eye).


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Just another quick note... zakgeorge21 has a very nice little video on YouTube entitled "How to Train Your Dog to Not Pull" (worth watching).


----------

